# Dog coats 40% off at Land's end



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Just for Dogs at Lands' End

We had a dog come in to the hospital today. He had a nice looking coat on so I checked out the tag. It was from Land's End. I looked on teir site today and found out everyting is 40% with free shipping. I might ave to get something for myself wit that discount.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like Eddie Bauer is doing 40% off too. If anyone needs a good dog back pack they carry the ruff wear approach.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

winston doesnt need a coat....dont know why any dog would but i could use some flannel pjs.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

My two LGD mutts don't need a coat but Quinn does. Lots of short coated dogs do.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Boy mine could sometimes use a coat. Richter has a very short coat and when it's cold and the wind is blowing the wind chill can be well below zero.


----------

